# Need to Replace Old Mechanical Timer.



## pr0wlunwoof (Apr 23, 2019)

Good Day!

My father-in-law has an old Mechanical Timer system that has not functioned since he moved in. He is now wanting to replace it and I am trying to identify what he has. Unfortunately all I have to go off of is a picture. It appears to be a 120v system, but I cant find anything that remotely looks like it online.



Any help would be appreciated. I am trying to get it ordered so when I drive the 3 hours to his house I am not scrambling.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Apr 23, 2019)

I got a picture of the inside door. I think I can replace it with an Intermatic R8800. Anyone have any thoughts?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Intermatic-R8800-Series-3-HP-220-Volt-Indoor-Outdoor-Irrigation-Sprinkler-Timer-R8806P101D82/100190932


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This predates me. I think it is really cool to see.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Apr 23, 2019)

From what I can tell it is a super common setup in Florida. You have your own shallow well just for watering and you use a rotary valve to cycle zones. Stupid simple setup with very little wiring.


----------

